# Possible to accidentally overdose baby with vitamins etc



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi

I am trying to do the right thing as a mum but am worried that by doing right I will end up doing wrong.

I know the current guidelines are that babies over 6 months should be given a vitamin supplement unless they have at least 500ml formula a day.  So I have bought a vitamin supplement in preparation (wellkid baby & infant, suitable from 3m to 5y).

However, I have also bought some babyrice which I also notice is fortified with vitamins and minerals.

And my baby has one bottle of formula a day ranging from 5-9oz taken, which is also full of vitamins and minerals.

My babies main food is breastmilk, and I also take a vitamin supplement as I would say my diet is moderately healthy.

If she is having all of these is it possible she could be getting too much? How do I know

Thanks from an overanxious mum

xxx


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi, u can o.d. vitimins but u arent as yet! lots of foods are fortified with vitimins particularly cererals. when ur baby is 6/12 old if she ISNT having 500mls of milk a day (this includes what u mix in her food) Then she needs a supplement according to current guidelines. u have no need to start the supplements until then. If u have u wont have caused any harm but it would be better to stop until they are needed.
x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Gerbera.

what is it that magically happens at 6 months that means my milk isn't good enough anymore? is it just about what they had from in uteron depleting?


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

they just require more than u can provide! the 1st steps to growing up! lol x


----------

